# guinea pig squeaks when peeing/pooping?!



## LuandLu24 (25 July 2014)

My 4 year old sow makes a squeaking squealing noise when she pee/poo's? What could this be? Have you had this with your guinea pig? I've bathed her and cleaned her bum but she's still doing it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morag4 (25 July 2014)

I would get her checked for a UTI, that is what my piggie had when this happen.


----------

